# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Virtual: The Isolationist's Guide To Mandolin - Bluegrass Edition

## NewsFetcher

On tap from our workshop/camps calendar: 

July 22, 2020 - Virtual: The Isolationist's Guide To Mandolin - Bluegrass Edition, Toronto, Canada

See event details...

For a full list of all known future mandolin workshops and camps, visit the Mandolin Cafe's comprehensive Workshop and Camps page.

 Subscribe to the Cafe's workshop news feed using this link.

----------

